# Credit crunch wax applicator



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

I've just finished putting a fresh layer of 476s on the GFs clio with my new super soft, ultra thick cheap as chips wax applicator what do you think?



















Will deffo be stocking up on these bad boys. so easy to put a nice thin layer on and they can be sqeezed to form a nice thin pad for doing the "A" pillars etc.


----------



## tonz (Sep 21, 2008)

Lookin good :thumb:

Where are they from ?


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

I'll keep you guessing for now. lol.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

I would say Mothercare?


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

close.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Serious said:


> close.


Boots.


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

2 for 89p


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Good idea mate.....CD test? :thumb:



Maxtor.


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Will a blank dvd work?

Should be ok. feels softer than megs ones.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Serious said:


> Will a blank dvd work?
> 
> Should be ok. feels softer than megs ones.


I should imagine so. :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Serious said:


> close.


I'm going for the Asda baby sponges I have some and have mentioned them before, 59p for 2, it makes you wonder why pay more? lol


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

I like to try new product out on the GFs car before I go scratching dvds with em..lol.


Past with flying colours on a dvd with an insane amount of pressure.


FILL YER BOOTS GENTS:thumb:


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

good stuff will go find some tonight then:thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Excellent find matey! Hope they have them at Tesco here...


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

i have a baby sponge but it seems to go absolutley rock hard when its got wet then left to dry out, itll go soft again after its wet though

i dont use it on the car but these look promising!

do they go solid at all?


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

I'll wet the 2nd one under the tap and stick it on a radiator.

I will report back asap.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

good man 

might just be the brand it is


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Soaked it under a tap, squeezed all the water out, dried it on the radiator and all is well. Still very soft.

I cant imagine the result being any different if it went in the machine. Even if it does knacker them, there only 40 odd pence each.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

good show 

might have to invest in some


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

sound..... mite have to get some of them....


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice one mate!!

Will check tesco's out tomorrow.


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

just been to buy some and managed to find these aswell x2 microfibres for £1 not bad if you havent got a costco or a wholesaler near you tried both on a cd and there fine good microfibres for the rough jobs :thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

wish i lived near a tesco lol


----------



## jimmy_b_84 (Jan 11, 2009)

i'm off to tesco


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

jasonbarnes said:


> just been to buy some and managed to find these aswell x2 microfibres for £1 not bad if you havent got a costco or a wholesaler near you tried both on a cd and there fine good microfibres for the rough jobs :thumb:


why for the rough jobs?...bet if they were repackaged with z or mer on them we would all think there dandy and pay a fiver!!....been looking long and hard lately at bits i replace and how i spend my money...


----------



## GlenStaff26 (Mar 10, 2007)

2 packs for £1.50 at mo, going to stock up tomorrow!


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

think i will pop down and get myself some they look ideal


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

I hope people aren't spending £2/£3 on fuel for cheap sponges, when they can get dedicated wax applicators for £1. :lol:


----------



## jimmy_b_84 (Jan 11, 2009)

joe_0_1 said:


> I hope people aren't spending £2/£3 on fuel for cheap sponges, when they can get dedicated wax applicators for £1. :lol:


do you have any links always looking


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

CYC/elite do them for £1 but then you have postage obv


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

talisman said:


> why for the rough jobs?...bet if they were repackaged with z or mer on them we would all think there dandy and pay a fiver!!....been looking long and hard lately at bits i replace and how i spend my money...


i didnt mean it in that sense i meant that because they are cheap it doesnt matter as much if you only have to use them once as they arent exspensive and they look and feel very similar to quite a lot of branded ones i have and probably will perform just aswell, but with them being cheap it wont matter even if you use it once youve only lost 50p rather than £5 if you know what i mean :thumb:


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Yep. Saw them too. would make good tardis cloths. (Use em & bin em).


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Saw this thread last night, and was in Tesco this morning needing, among other things, nappy sacks for the dog (much cheaper than 'proper' poo bags)... so got a couple of packets to give 'em a go :thumb: Not tried 'em yet (fat chance, it's blinking cold out there!) but they look just the job, thanks for posting :thumb:


----------



## robsonavant (Dec 11, 2008)

thnx for the heads up picked a couple of pkts up this morning and they feel upto the job


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I will have to visit a larger Tesco as when I did the weekly shop with the good lady:doublesho I could not see any of the baby sponges

Mind you are Tesco's is not the biggest


----------



## Tiggs (Feb 28, 2007)

> I'm going for the Asda baby sponges I have some and have mentioned them before, 59p for 2, it makes you wonder why pay more? lol


My company manufactures and supplies Asda with those :thumb:

:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## 0asis2007 (Jan 29, 2009)

Multipla Mick said:


> ...was in Tesco this morning needing, among other things, nappy sacks for the dog (much cheaper than 'proper' poo bags)...


Why not use the free plastic bags in fruit and veg section, instead of paying for nappy sacks. Why pay to wrap up poo.....? Worked well enough for my 3 kids...


----------

